# Confused about tests... New here



## lizzybeth1987 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone. I"m new here and just got blood work done and got the results back. My Dr. didn't explain any of the results and left me on my own to figure everything out. If someone can help explain some of the results it would be greatly appreciated.

TSH- 1.61 
Thyrogloublin,s- 24.4 
Anti Thyroglobulin AB-


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board! Did you not have any results for the Thyroglobulin Ab? Do you think you have a thyroid situation?

Can you share your symptoms?

It is interesting that the doctor ordered the Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab and little else. Have you had an ultra-sound? Do you have a goiter?


----------



## lizzybeth1987 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi. All my test said was <10 for the thyroglobulin AB. There were no ranges for my tests. These tests results had stars beside them but my dr said the lab didn't mean to put it there because I'm fine... Weird I know. Not a very good dr. I have lost over 20 pounds without trying. Very dry skin and hair, tired, and night sweats. I've never been told that I have thyroid issues. I'm not sure what to think right now. No ultrasounds done, no goiter just these blood tests.


----------

